# Gewicht Pepperoni ???



## grandma (27. April 2002)

Hi,
ich könnte billig ne Pepperoni mit Stahlschaft bekommen. Weiss jemand, was die so wiegt??

Vielen Dank

Olli


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. April 2002)

Hi,

zur Info.....es gibt eine für 30 bei Fischer&Wagner.....vielleicht ist die ja billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. April 2002)

Hm also ich hatte mal sone Peperoni inner hand, ich glaub mit luschaft, die war ja richtig gut leicht. ich denk in jedemfall leichter als ne Fatty R ! Aber diese Gabel hatte mir irgendwie zuviel Vorbiegung oder die sieht so aus als wenn die extreme vorbiegung hat. Von daher hab ich keine solche Gabel. Wlche Starrgabel aber bestimmt auch gut, leicht und günstig sein "KönntE"! Währe die Echo, 750Gramm oderso...

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (28. April 2002)

die echo wiegt 850


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. April 2002)

Was doch soviel? laut umrechnugn von soner gewichtsangabe von engländern irgendwas mit 7** Gramm

Hast auchn Preis?

Ronny


----------



## GUNMAN (28. April 2002)

Hi!

Bin übrigens der von dem du sie kaufen möchtest glaub ich! *g*

Hab sie jetzt gewogen! Incl. dem Lagerkonus (muss ich noch abmachen), Cantisockeln und Aheadkralle wiegt sie genau 770g!

Steht bei Ebay zur Zeit bei 5,55EURO:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1824413594

MfG,
GUNMAN


----------



## -saiko- (28. April 2002)

Also....
welche Pepperonie ist es genau?
ich selber fahre die Tandem version und die wirgt absolute wenige 650g!!! (mit Chromoschaft!) allerding mit einer leich-lackierung und gekürtzt!
ich würde dir die gabel nicht empfehlen! das sie sich im wettkampf einsatz sehr schnell verzieht!

Tipp weinerseits:
gib lieber die bar europadollar mehr für die Fatty R aus...
damit bis auf der absolut sicheren seite!


Greez Saiko


----------



## tobsen (28. April 2002)

preis hab ich ned gonzo,
interessiert mich bei dem gewicht sowieso nich 

greez 

tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. April 2002)

Naja wir wern ja mal sehn, was der Göhrig auswiegt. soviel ich weiß ca. 750Gramm.
Welche Gabel fährst du denn nun ?
Die Koxx is doch noch schwerer!?

Ronny


----------

